
Toward a New Land Speed Record - wglb
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/04/05/toward-a-new-land-speed-record-a-day-in-the-life-of-the-north-american-eagle-turbojet-car/?single_page=true
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1244515>

(edited for typo)

